# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم DC Unlocker  DC-Unlocker v.. 1195 V4 algo Huawei B310, E3372h, E8372h, E8377 unlock support added

## mohamed73

*Added unlock support for :*  *AUTH V4 algo Huawei modems and routers :*  *Huawei B310* (*Indonesia BOLT* also supported) -direct unlock, reset wrong code counter, firmware upgrade, enable bands *Huawei E3372h* -direct unlock, reset wrong code counter, firmware upgrade *Huawei E8372h* -direct unlock, reset wrong code counter, firmware upgrade *Huawei E8377* -direct unlock, reset wrong code counter, firmware upgrade  *Added unlock tutorials :* 
Huawei E3372h الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Huawei E8372h الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Huawei B310 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
Huawei E8377 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## bouyhy

المرجو المساعدة دانغريد e3372h-153

----------


## rezkiadsk

شكرا لك أخي و بارك الله فيك

----------

